# Lohnt die Tour?



## jcsn2001 (11. September 2017)

Moin,

Kumpel und ich wollten ne Tour durch die Eifel machen, haben nen Tag Zeit aber überhaupt keinen Plan. Lohnt sich die Tour oder ist das eher nichts? Ein wenig geballer darf gerne dabei sein... gefahren wird am 30.9.

https://www.komoot.de/smarttour/205318

Wenn das nichts ist, gerne Vorschläge für die Gegend oder ein wenig weiter, nur nicht zu südlich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2017)

Ob sich das lohnt oder nicht kommt auf deine Vorlieben an.
Willst du eine einfache Tour mit schöner Landschaft dann -> Ja lohnt
Willst du Singletrails befahren und ein wenig Action -> Nein eslohnt nicht.

Die bei komoot angegebenen 39,9km Singletrail sind leicht überzogen, es werden wohl eher 39,9m sein !
Dasmit den Singletrails würde ich auch dort unterlassen man befindet sich dort im Nationalpark Eifel, das befahren von nicht ausgewiesenen Radstrecken ist verboten.

Kannst auch die mal versuchen wenn du etwas mehr Trails möchtest: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xgtopncxwjztysgg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jcsn2001 (15. September 2017)

Hmmm... das mit dem Nationalpark wusste ich zB gar nicht. Die andere scheint sehr interessant zu sein. Haben jetzt gerade sowie so das Problem, dass mein Mitfahrer sich noch ein Rad leihen muss. Gibt es dort auf der Strecke nen Verleih ansonsten hätten wir jetzt Basislager.com genommen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2017)

Einen Verleih gibt es meines wissens nur im Bad Münstereifel bei Schmiko Sport oder in Nettersheim über Eifelonbike 
Von Nettersheim aus könntet ihr an der Urft entlang bis Kall und dort in die Tour einsteigen und nachher wieder von Kall ander Urft zurück,sind ca.20kmmehr dann. Oder ihr fahrt direkt in Nettersheim ne Tour, da gibs auch paar Sachen im Netz. Lässt sich auch ganz gut mit der Bahn erreichen


----------



## jcsn2001 (28. September 2017)

Hi!

danke für das Feedback. Wir müssen leider wo anders leihen und daher machen wir nun folgende Tour
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsess...A3861035332F11AB1.fe2?fileId=ymvhfhyyibnlmohu

Ich werde berichten wie sie ist


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2017)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> danke für das Feedback. Wir müssen leider wo anders leihen und daher machen wir nun folgende Tour
> https://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsess...A3861035332F11AB1.fe2?fileId=ymvhfhyyibnlmohu
> ...



Die ist auch ok, kann nur sein das mittlerweile bei km43 im Wüstebachtal und km49 an der Döppeskaul Verbotsschilder stehen. Ist im Nationalpark. Müsst ihr dann schauen wenn ob's ihr alternativen findet. Kann Euch da auch gerne per PN weiterhelfen

Wenn ihr das aber wirklich morgen durchziehen wollt empfehle ich Euch Neopren ... sieht leider echt kacke aus das Wetter !


----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2017)

Ist das Wetter nass und grau, bleibt der Ranger gern im Bau.


----------



## jcsn2001 (29. September 2017)

Ach wird durchgezogen. Zu Not brechen wir unterwegs ab... Es soll ja nicht kalt werden.
Bezüglich der KM gerne eine PM mit Alternativen, wenn es aber nur kurze Trails betrifft, dann geht es.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2017)

Also wenn kannst du das beides in einem Zug ganz einfach umfahren.
Km41 rechts rauf Forsthaus Rothe Kreuz, dann auf der anderen Seite der B258 über Fünfwegekreuz und Loipe Antoniusbrücke runter und auf den ursprünglichen track. Würds aber wagen, an der Aussage von Herrn Sonntag is was dran  

Wenn ihr das tatsächlich durchhaltet kriegt ihr mal FETTEN RESPEKT von mir 
Dann lasst mal hören wie's war


----------



## jcsn2001 (29. September 2017)

Wir lassen es definitiv krachen... 

Die ganze Session ist nichts passiert und dann heute aufm Laub ausgerutscht.


----------



## jcsn2001 (30. September 2017)

Sooooo

Ne schöne Tour gehabt. Ein wenig Regen war wohl dabei 

Ich muss sagen, die letzten 20km durch den Nationalpark kann man sich schenken. Das war eigentlich nur Quälerei und einem wurde dann wirklich kalt.

Ansonsten laut meiner Uhr passen die HM nicht, bin auf 900 gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2017)

Cool das ihr das durchgezogen habt 
Fahre ja auch mal hier und da bei Regen, aber wenns so schifft wie gestern hätte ich ehrlich kein Bock gehabt.



jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, die letzten 20km durch den Nationalpark kann man sich schenken. Das war eigentlich nur Quälerei und einem wurde dann wirklich kalt.



Jo man könnte auch direkt von Einruhr zurück nach Rohren fahren. Das Wüstebachtal ist eigentlich nur landschaftlich schön, aber das verliert auch seinen Reiz bei dem Wetter.



jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Ansonsten laut meiner Uhr passen die HM nicht, bin auf 900 gekommen.


Kommt auch eher hin denke ich


----------



## FreeUse (7. Dezember 2017)

Kannst ja ab Gemeinde Nettersheim diese Tour mal versuchen.
Diese fahre ich gerne wenn ich mal mein Radl in der Eifel habe:
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lukidefzfvrpmhbd


----------

